# Divorce



## mtvnetwork99 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi, I’m Alix. Right now I’m working on a documentary about going through a divorce. It’s the craziest hardest experience that people have to go through in life. I’m so lucky that my parents didn’t get divorced. I hope that I never do either. So the documentary we want to make will tell the stories of young couples who are dissolving their unions as well as teens and young adults whose parents are separating. Our goal is to allow viewers to witness the effects of divorce firsthand through the eyes of our participants, providing honest accounts of the emotional and financial strains, issues of custody and visitation, the impact on other family members, and efforts to begin new lives. 

I realize that Divorce is an incredibly personal thing to go through and I have such respect for the people we are working with. If anyone wants to hear more about what we are working on and how it is going, please email me at [email protected] . I’d love to get opinions and help and maybe some of you could even participate…

Thanks, Alix


----------

